
Goodbye, Docs Team - vladikoff
https://blog.rust-lang.org/inside-rust/2020/03/27/goodbye-docs-team.html
======
mastrsushi
The end of a team dedicated to documenting an unsuccessful replacement for
C++, developed by a failing internet browser company.

What kind of world do we live in??

